# Cast Iron Care



## Kolacky

I have several pieces of cast iron cookware. They all need some help and reconditioning. I saw an item on the 'net that says you have to use "kosher salt" to recondition and clean a cast iron pan. Why kosher salt? Why not just plain Morton salt? I would be grateful for any help on this. I have a recipe I'm dying to try, but need a cast iron pan for it. Thank you!


----------



## wallyLOZ

Try this link to Lodge Cast Iron cookware. We have several pieces, but have never had to try this method of reconditioning. Ours is used almost daily. Hope this helps.

Lodge Cast Iron | Refurbish Your Finish


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins

We only cook with cast iron except for a few pots. We don't use any soaps. Kosher salt works well as an abrasive to clean and helps keep the seasoning. After we use the cast iron we put hot water in it then scrub with a crumpled up piece of tinfoil. The put a 1/2 of water in it, bring to a boil and cover for 30 seconds to sanitize. Pour out water and then put a little oil in while hot and wipe all around. Stays perfectly seasoned. They are at the point they are so well seasoned they are non stick. Our cast iron set was passed down to us by my grandfather. My mother says they are about 60 years old.

This works well for us. Seems like a lot of work but it's not, it's very simple.


----------



## Smitty901

We always have seasoned ours with Lard.


----------



## Kauboy

AFAIK, kosher salt is used because it lacks iodine that could affect the metal over long periods of time.
Salt is used, in general, as a natural abrasive that won't harm the iron but will scrub away whatever was cooked.
As for reconditioning rusted cast iron that's lost its season, that takes a bit more effort than just salt scrubbing.


----------



## Kolacky

Thanks to you all. I wondered if it was the iodine in regular table salt that was the reason why I would have to use Kosher. Does Sea Salt have iodine? I was told to use the coarsest salt possible. Not quite softener salt, ha ha, but maybe sea salt. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## SOCOM42

I have a 12"x24" cast iron grill, 8-10-12 inch frying pans, two Griswold dutch ovens plus two cast bacon presses.

Coarse sea salt, SS scouring pad, boiling water are used when needed.

The grill gets done with a grill brick and oiled while hot.

Dried over heat and wiped down with canola oil and kept heated till dry.

The frying pans were handed down, were rusted and coated with crud.

They were cleaned with a combination of caustic soda and sandblasting.

After leaching out by boiling whatever had filled the pores, 

they were given many coats of canola until a sheen started to appear.

I have never seen iodized sea salt, just table salt, it is marked as such and should be used as table salt.


----------



## Slippy

Mrs Slippy washes the hell out of our Lodge Cast Iron with detergent and I go behind her and season them correctly. Scrub the cookware, coat with cooking oil and bake in oven at 400 for an hour. Let cool in the oven and your good to go. 

I wish I had built a nice rack to hang all of our cast iron cookware but for now we simply store them in a cabinet wrapped in paper towels.

To wash them correctly (Not like Mrs Slippy) use Kosher salt of sea salt, scrub lightly using a soft bristle brush and HOT water. Dry thoroughly and coat lightly with cooking oil or an even spray with PAM when the cast iron is still warm.


----------



## Smitty901

wallyLOZ said:


> Try this link to Lodge Cast Iron cookware. We have several pieces, but have never had to try this method of reconditioning. Ours is used almost daily. Hope this helps.
> 
> Lodge Cast Iron | Refurbish Your Finish


 We often visit there location in pigeon Forge TN. When riding there. man they have a lot of stuff.


----------



## Annie

Slippy said:


> Mrs Slippy washes the hell out of our Lodge Cast Iron with detergent and I go behind her and season them correctly. Scrub the cookware, coat with cooking oil and bake in oven at 400 for an hour. Let cool in the oven and your good to go.
> 
> I wish I had built a nice rack to hang all of our cast iron cookware but for now we simply store them in a cabinet wrapped in paper towels.
> 
> To wash them correctly (Not like Mrs Slippy) use Kosher salt of sea salt, scrub lightly using a soft bristle brush and HOT water. Dry thoroughly and coat lightly with cooking oil or an even spray with PAM when the cast iron is still warm.


I do something similar, sort of. I like using steel wool and hot water. Pat dry and season with thin film of Crisco in oven at 200 for 6 hrs (as needed).


----------



## Slippy

Go a couple of hours south of Pigeon Forge outside of Chattanooga, TN and South Pittsburg is the Lodge home office and manufacturing facility. Cute little town near Nickajack Lake. I think its worth a visit to pick up a few Lodge Cast Iron pieces.



Smitty901 said:


> We often visit there location in pigeon Forge TN. When riding there. man they have a lot of stuff.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Go a couple of hours south of Pigeon Forge outside of Chattanooga, TN and South Pittsburg is the Lodge home office and manufacturing facility. Cute little town near Nickajack Lake. I think its worth a visit to pick up a few Lodge Cast Iron pieces.


 I will be in that area end of May. Ride planned reservation made.


----------



## Slippy

Smitty,

I ain't sayin' its the best place but if you happen to come from Nashville on I-24, at the top of the Mountain is a town called Monteagle TN. It is near Sewanee, TN where the University of the South is located. Its a pretty cool place and there is a place called The SmokeHouse Lodge. Good eats and clean rooms at a nice price.

http://thesmokehouse.com/

Or you can stay at The University of the South's own Lodge called The Sewanee Inn. Very Cool Lodge but liberal idiots go to this college. Anyway, just an idea.

Sewanee Inn | Hotel in Sewanee | Boutique Hotel Sewanee TN



Smitty901 said:


> I will be in that area end of May. Ride planned reservation made.


----------



## Smitty901

Slippy said:


> Smitty,
> 
> I ain't sayin' its the best place but if you happen to come from Nashville on I-24, at the top of the Mountain is a town called Monteagle TN. It is near Sewanee, TN where the University of the South is located. Its a pretty cool place and there is a place called The SmokeHouse Lodge. Good eats and clean rooms at a nice price.
> 
> http://thesmokehouse.com/
> 
> Or you can stay at The University of the South's own Lodge called The Sewanee Inn. Very Cool Lodge but liberal idiots go to this college. Anyway, just an idea.
> 
> Sewanee Inn | Hotel in Sewanee | Boutique Hotel Sewanee TN


 Always interested in new places. When we head down we take it as it comes no real route planned. We ride until ready to stop. Get side track . One year we went east across KY. odd way to get to Gatlinburg but we did get did get there. Amazing how if you keep riding even without a map you will get there.


----------



## Robie

A word on cast iron cookware and tomato-bases sauces...

They don't mix, unless you like your sauce tasting like cast iron.

I made a huge batch of tomato sauce years ago from freshly picked tomatoes in a dutch oven on top of the stove.

Had to throw the whole batch out as it tasted like....iron.


----------



## SOCOM42

Robie said:


> A word on cast iron cookware and tomato-bases sauces...
> 
> They don't mix, unless you like your sauce tasting like cast iron.
> 
> I made a huge batch of tomato sauce years ago from freshly picked tomatoes in a dutch oven on top of the stove.
> 
> Had to throw the whole batch out as it tasted like....iron.


That is because of the high acid content of the tomatoes, etching the iron.

It will blacken carbon steel blades in a few minutes, salt mixed in will accelerate the process.


----------



## redhawk

All of my cast iron are so used and seasoned that I have not had anything to stick that wouldn't come off easily in water for years. After washing them, I dry thoroughly and place it in an oven at 200 degrees for about 10 minutes to make sure it is good and dry and then put a light coating of oil on it inside and out while it is still warm...JM2C


----------



## Slippy

Excellent point. When I make Gumbo I often make two batches. One in a Cast Iron Dutch Oven and one in a Stainless Steel Stock Pot. The same recipe tastes very different in the Cast Iron Dutch Oven.

I believe the cast iron changes the taste of the Roux.



Robie said:


> A word on cast iron cookware and tomato-bases sauces...
> 
> They don't mix, unless you like your sauce tasting like cast iron.
> 
> I made a huge batch of tomato sauce years ago from freshly picked tomatoes in a dutch oven on top of the stove.
> 
> Had to throw the whole batch out as it tasted like....iron.





SOCOM42 said:


> That is because of the high acid content of the tomatoes, etching the iron.
> 
> It will blacken carbon steel blades in a few minutes, salt mixed in will accelerate the process.


----------



## bigdogmom

Robie said:


> A word on cast iron cookware and tomato-bases sauces...
> 
> They don't mix, unless you like your sauce tasting like cast iron.
> 
> I made a huge batch of tomato sauce years ago from freshly picked tomatoes in a dutch oven on top of the stove.
> 
> Had to throw the whole batch out as it tasted like....iron.


I use an enamel coated Dutch oven for acid sauces. I get the benefits of the even cooking from cast iron without the funny taste!

Droid did it!


----------



## Robie

bigdogmom said:


> I use an enamel coated Dutch oven for acid sauces. I get the benefits of the even cooking from cast iron without the funny taste!
> 
> Droid did it!


Yup...I do now. I have two of them in different sizes and love 'em.


----------



## Kolacky

Thanks for passing on all the knowledge. I can't wait to do a pie in a fry pan.


----------



## TomFR

Wow, never actually knew there was a science to cast iron pans. Good to know this stuff.


----------



## Robie

Kolacky said:


> Thanks for passing on all the knowledge. I can't wait to do a pie in a fry pan.


That's where I bake biscuits.


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> To wash them correctly (Not like Mrs Slippy) use Kosher salt of sea salt, scrub lightly using a soft bristle brush and HOT water. Dry thoroughly and coat lightly with cooking oil or an even spray with PAM when the cast iron is still warm.


Women, pfft. Am I right?


----------



## rstanek

Slippy said:


> Excellent point. When I make Gumbo I often make two batches. One in a Cast Iron Dutch Oven and one in a Stainless Steel Stock Pot. The same recipe tastes very different in the Cast Iron Dutch Oven.
> 
> I believe the cast iron changes the taste of the Roux.


Cooking or baking in a Dutch oven,I often use parchment liners, works very well to defeat the taste of iron when using tomato base sauces in your recipes. Use the liners all the time when baking, makes for easy cleanup.....


----------



## lupine14

Sasquatch said:


> Women, pfft. Am I right?


Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


----------



## Sasquatch

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


Cool your jets there @lupine14 It's called a joke. We tend to do that around here. Especially members that have known each other for awhile on and outside the forum (like me and @Slippy ). But if you feel the need to report me by all means do so.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## SGG

Reported


----------



## Denton

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


What's going on around here?

Sas, are pissing off the chicks, again?


----------



## lupine14

Sasquatch said:


> Cool your jets there @lupine14 It's called a joke. We tend to do that around here. Especially members that have known each other for awhile on and outside the forum (like me and @Slippy ). But if you feel the need to report me by all means do so.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Thank you for a reasonable response! That's much better than I expected of you for I've come to expect whatever I see from younger people.  Please keep your private jokes private, then, and off a public forum for you're the only one who's laughing. This is not the place for you to be encouraging disrespect toward wives, daughters, mothers and grandmothers. My guess is you managed to offend many people who wouldn't take you to task over it because you're a 'moderator,' who's supposed to know what he's doing, and I've little doubt that you've done it more than once but I never took any sass in forty years of teaching classrooms and I'm not going to start now. If you've managed to get married (a horrible thought) and your wife ever catches you publicly disparaging her sex, I hope she bends her own cast iron skillet on your head. Nature made us in two sexes and if you, or your friend, have a problem with that, get help from a mental health professional before your derangement leads you into perdition.

I wasn't intending to 'report' you. How does one even do that in the case of somebody who's supposed to be himself part of the management? I did however, and will, intend to ask them if freedom of expression works both ways here so that I shan't be wasting my time on a site where I'm expected to put up with rudeness and am not allowed to respond to it. It's your forum and you can say what you bloody like on it but if you cross the line of decency, you should not be doing it unchallenged.


----------



## Denton

First off, this isn't your classroom. Wee ain't kids. Well, sort of...

Second off, Sas ain't never been married. Can you guess why?

Lupine; you have every right to shoot back. Matter of fact, you'll get more respect points. No cussing. No talking about his hair issue, either. However, if you can point him in the direction of a good pet groomer, we'll all appreciate it.


----------



## Sasquatch

lupine14 said:


> Thank you for a reasonable response! That's much better than I expected of you for I've come to expect whatever I see from younger people.  Please keep your private jokes private, then, and off a public forum for you're the only one who's laughing. This is not the place for you to be encouraging disrespect toward wives, daughters, mothers and grandmothers. My guess is you managed to offend many people who wouldn't take you to task over it because you're a 'moderator,' who's supposed to know what he's doing, and I've little doubt that you've done it more than once but I never took any sass in forty years of teaching classrooms and I'm not going to start now. If you've managed to get married (a horrible thought) and your wife ever catches you publicly disparaging her sex, I hope she bends her own cast iron skillet on your head. Nature made us in two sexes and if you, or your friend, have a problem with that, get help from a mental health professional before your derangement leads you into perdition.
> 
> I wasn't intending to 'report' you. How does one even do that in the case of somebody who's supposed to be himself part of the management? I did however, and will, intend to ask them if freedom of expression works both ways here so that I shan't be wasting my time on a site where I'm expected to put up with rudeness and am not allowed to respond to it. It's your forum and you can say what you bloody like on it but if you cross the line of decency, you should not be doing it unchallenged.


You seem like a very nice very old lady so I'm not even going to point out the hypocrisy in you being upset/offended at my supposed lack of respect for women while you advocate someone using violence (with a skillet) against me. What I am going to do is thank you for bringing your concern to my attention. I'm also going to let you know that freedom of expression does work both ways here and I encourage you to express yourself. Express yourself all over me if you wish! And in the future if you would like to report me or anyone else on the site you can do so very easily. If you look at the bottom of the "offenders" post, under their name, you will see three icons. The icon on the right that looks like a tiny yield sign is the one you'll want to click for reporting any problems. I hope this has cleared up any confusion, as is to happen, and you have a nice day.


----------



## Denton

Sasquatch said:


> You seem like a very nice very old lady so I'm not even going to point out the hypocrisy in you being upset/offended at my supposed lack of respect for women while you advocate someone using violence (with a skillet) against me. What I am going to do is thank you for bringing your concern to my attention. I'm also going to let you know that freedom of expression does work both ways here and I encourage you to express yourself. Express yourself all over me if you wish! And in the future if you would like to report me or anyone else on the site you can do so very easily. If you look at the bottom of the "offenders" post, under their name, you will see three icons. The icon on the right that looks like a tiny yield sign is the one you'll want to click for reporting any problems. I hope this has cleared up any confusion, as is to happen, and you have a nice day.


My wife thinks you are funny. She gets your humor. Then again, she is married to me.


----------



## Sasquatch

No humor here. Just trying to be your friendly (and helpful) neighborhood mod.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman

Sasquatch said:


> Women, pfft. Am I right?





lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.





Sasquatch said:


> Cool your jets there @lupine14 It's called a joke. We tend to do that around here. Especially members that have known each other for awhile on and outside the forum (like me and @Slippy ). But if you feel the need to report me by all means do so.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Pfft ......:vs_lol:


----------



## rstanek

Huh, and I thought this was a thread about cast iron, guess I need to read between the lines.....


----------



## Sasquatch

rstanek said:


> Huh, and I thought this was a thread about cast iron, guess I need to read between the lines.....


This _IS_ a thread about cast iron and we need to get it back on track! So my advice would be, after you smack me in the head with a skillet you clean it with Kosher salt and and a little olive oil to it before you put it away.


----------



## Coastie dad

I alone tend to the cast iron for anything other than wiping out grease.
Teachers tend to be controlling and want to dominate everything around them. Their worlds exists in rooms where they are the dictators. They forget often that the world is, in reality, a much larger place, and while being allowed their opinions, they do not have control.
Especially my dutch ovens, because they tend to be outside by the fire pit, and e en though under cover, are subject to humidity.


----------



## hag

This thread is loaded with very valuable information on how to care for cast iron cookware, and it's much needed information since it seems 51% of the population can't do it correctly


----------



## Old SF Guy

Sasquatch said:


> This _IS_ a thread about cast iron and we need to get it back on track! So my advice would be, after you smack me in the head with a skillet you clean it with Kosher salt and and a little olive oil to it before you put it away.


Now that right there is FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Slippy

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


That time of the month? :vs_worry:


----------



## hawgrider

^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^ ^^^^


The cast around here has iron deficiency.


----------



## Old SF Guy

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


Hey Denton....Where is Fort With located...must be a straight Leg division...I never even heard of it!!! And tell that gay ass Sas-afras to stop harassing the women folk...

Sasquatches...Pffff....I bet thats what all your boy friends said after kissing you...you hairy moron.


----------



## 8301

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


Lupine, The folks around here are a fairly respectful bunch but they do occasionally play hard and rough. Compared to many sites on the internet this is a fairly tame one and when it comes to preparing it is the best one for all around information.

so... saying that we hope you will continue to contribute, teach, and learn. If you want to tame Sasquatch sent him a giant hair brush, or even better, one of those vacuums for pet hair. With the exception of his hair and dental care he is usually one of the tamest of the creatures here.


----------



## Denton

John Galt said:


> Lupine, The folks around here are a fairly respectful bunch but they do occasionally play hard and rough. Compared to many sites on he internet this is a fairly tame one and when it comes to preparing it is the best one for all around information.
> 
> so... saying that we hope you will continue to contribute, teach, and learn. If you want to tame Sasquatch sent him a giant hair brush, or even better one of those vacuums for pet hair. With the exception of his hair and dental care he is usually one of the tamest of the creatures here.


Send him a hair brush? Heck, send him to a dog groomer!


----------



## SOCOM42

Denton said:


> Send him a hair brush? Heck, send him to a dog groomer!


How about a sheep shearing station?


----------



## Robie

Flea and tick treatment?


----------



## inceptor

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


Wow! No sense of humor. :vs_shocked:

We KNOW that ladies don't joke about men, do they?????


----------



## Inor

lupine14 said:


> Well, no. You're either a homosexual with a chip on his shoulder or just a moron. I'll be asking the site administrators forthwith if it be their policy to make 51% of the population unwelcome on this forum by allowing such obvious evidence of wrong-side-of-the-tracks bad breeding and social dysfunction in their moderators.


Boy howdy Squatch, you unrefined oaf.

Lupine14 - If you are looking for a friendlier and more refined prepper site, might I suggest: The Outdoor Trading Post


----------



## Denton

Inor said:


> Boy howdy Squatch, you unrefined oaf.
> 
> Lupine14 - If you are looking for a friendlier and more refined prepper site, might I suggest: The Outdoor Trading Post


Inor, you'll stoop to any level to steal members. Shame on you!


----------



## hawgrider

Inor said:


> Boy howdy Squatch, you unrefined oaf.
> 
> Lupine14 - If you are looking for a friendlier and more refined prepper site, might I suggest: The Outdoor Trading Post


She would probability like that place. I heard they are repectful to everyone and politically correct.


----------



## inceptor

Coastie dad said:


> I alone tend to the cast iron for anything other than wiping out grease.
> Teachers tend to be controlling and want to dominate everything around them. Their worlds exists in rooms where they are the dictators. They forget often that the world is, in reality, a much larger place, and while being allowed their opinions, they do not have control.
> Especially my dutch ovens, because they tend to be outside by the fire pit, and e en though under cover, are subject to humidity.


I got news for ya bud. My wife has been a teacher and is currently a school librarian. Yes, she can be a dictator at times. OK, maybe more than a little.

BUT I am the keeper of cast iron in our house.

Why I even wear the pants in this family. I have my wife's permission to do so.


----------



## Inor

Denton said:


> Inor, you'll stoop to any level to steal members. Shame on you!


You know me... I just like to broaden folk's horizons, not steal your members.


----------



## A Watchman

hawgrider said:


> She would probability like that place. I heard they are repectful to everyone and politically correct.


I am absolutely sure of it! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Coastie dad

@inceptor

Didn't I just state I alone tended to the ironware? Well, except when I allow my wife to wipe the pans after fixing my breakfast as good wives are accustomed to doing.
Now, I understand that the educated ones can be harder to train, but it sounds like you are well on your way.
Just be careful when she washes and mends your pants to be sure she removed all the straight pins. The college educated ones can be a might rebellious also.


----------



## Robie

Okay....I'll say it...

Can't we all just get along?

Now everyone join in for a rousing round of Kumbaya....


----------



## Sasquatch

Old SF Guy said:


> Hey Denton....Where is Fort With located...must be a straight Leg division...I never even heard of it!!! And tell that gay ass Sas-afras to stop harassing the women folk...
> 
> Sasquatches...Pffff....I bet thats what all your boy friends said after kissing you...you hairy moron.


I'm not sure if you're insulting me or coming onto me.



Inor said:


> Boy howdy Squatch, you unrefined oaf.
> 
> Lupine14 - If you are looking for a friendlier and more refined prepper site, might I suggest: The Outdoor Trading Post


Poaching members huh? I may have to pull out my ban hammer for this thief!


----------



## Robie

You boys are scaring me.
I have to get to a safe space.
Wait a minute...I'm in my safe space.


----------



## inceptor

Sasquatch said:


> I'm not sure if you're insulting me or coming onto me.
> 
> Poaching members huh? I may have to pull out my ban hammer for this thief!


If you keep talking like that I may have to scratch your eyes out, you big hairy beast, you. :kiss:


----------



## Leon

For my cast iron I tend to be anal about it but basically I have a few tricks that seem to work.

1: once you get a good season on a piece ALWAYS preserve it EVERY use after cleaning with another layer of good oil. I like lard, seems to be the most nonstick. Corn oil and peanut also has a good viscosity. Soybean oil will turn to a varnish that ruins it. Pam has polymers and stuff. It worked for grandma, lard works for me. I have been known to sub in coconut oil but it has a smell.

2: chain scrubber pad- works wonders without tearing through the seasoning. You can also use a wet rag and a hot pan and wipe it out like a hibachi chef does. It works.

3: no fish (designate a fish pan if so) because the next thing you cook will taste of it. Point in case my mysterious steak that smelled of salmon.

4: when cleaning strike when the iron is hot! I usually put aside what I'm cooking, take the hot hot pan and deglaze it of the burnt on crud under hot water, be even and splash it all off. What doesn't come off will be wet steamed and loose enough to wipe it off or take a scraper-scrubber to it I do love the lodge plastic scraper. I set it back on the burner, let it dry off and while it's still warm I lube it with another layer of lard or high smoke point oil. (very thin)

5: SALT- Salt is good I have done it in the past but my main thing was you have to keep a designated old rag around and even then you can't put any real good lasting pressure on salt to scrub it so you make a mess or do this gypsy dance with your hands like an old Dominican woman wrapping traditional banana leaf parcels...honey it can be done but I ain't the man for the job.

6: blue lint free shop towels are awesome.


----------



## Full_bag_of_marbles

Rescued this cast Iron griddle from the trash a few years ago just got around to restore it.
Didn't even know it was a Wagner till I got the rust off.
used a copper wire wheel and a steel wire wheel on a drill oiled and heated on the pit.
looking forward to lots of use.





































Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantum Donut

Great thread learned a lot about cast iron and just may start using it far more often now using the tips I read here.


----------



## Leon

try getting a chain scrubber too those rule for cast iron. remember that you never use soap, get it hot and hit it with water to deglaze any sticky bits and then set it back on the burner to dry it. You must oil it EVERY time you use it. Dont use olive oil, soybean oil or cooking spray. I use lard, corn oil and coconut oil but the coconut oil has a smell and a taste to it I don't like. Never cook things high in acid like tomato sauce in it. Meat is the main thing, vegetables but if you cook fish in it, then say cook a steak the next time, it'll have a fishy taste. I have a pan for fish and another for other meat. I never use salt in mine because it rarely does the job right and is wasteful and messy. I use a chain scrubber and heat and re oil each use. Lint free shop blue towels are also a must. Bacon grease is also a great oil for cast iron.


----------



## hawgrider

Leon said:


> try getting a chain scrubber too those rule for cast iron. remember that you never use soap, get it hot and hit it with water to deglaze any sticky bits and then set it back on the burner to dry it. You must oil it EVERY time you use it. Dont use olive oil, soybean oil or cooking spray. I use lard, corn oil and coconut oil but the coconut oil has a smell and a taste to it I don't like. Never cook things high in acid like tomato sauce in it. Meat is the main thing, vegetables but if you cook fish in it, then say cook a steak the next time, it'll have a fishy taste. I have a pan for fish and another for other meat. I never use salt in mine because it rarely does the job right and is wasteful and messy. I use a chain scrubber and heat and re oil each use. Lint free shop blue towels are also a must. Bacon grease is also a great oil for cast iron.


Been using cast for everything for years including goulash, spaghetti sauce and fish etc.

There is nothing I won't cook in cast.

Coconut oil stinks I wont use it.

I re oil with a very light coat of olive oil after every use.

We also cook with olive oil.

We never have used a chain scrubber I don't own any.

My pans are well seasoned so nothing really sticks to them that a wash rag dipped in hot water won't take off.

Soybean oil no thanks I don't use soybean oil period.

Corn oil? You cant be serious that stuff is garbage.

Cooking spray? Ho Lee Crap that stuff is useless as tits on a boar hog!

Bacon grease Yes

Never had a problem frying fish in my cast pans and then having the next meal taste like fish.... Geesh!

"Lint free blue shop towels" LOLOLOLOLOL WTF ! You must have crappy pans if you can't simply dry with a paper towel or a dish towel. WOW!

Ho Lee Crap I got a big chuckle out of your cast iron wisdom!


----------



## Smitty901

If you use Olive oil turn the heat down it burns at a lowed temp.


----------

